# Jarrett Jack to Warriors



## girllovesthegame

> Marc Stein ‏@ESPNSteinLine
> Just going online: Philly trade for Dorell Wright is expanding to include Hornets, who have agreed to send Jarrett Jack to Warriors





> JARRETT JACK ‏@Jarrettjack03
> Well new Orleans it's been real like to thank all the fans u treated me great during my time as a hornet. ‪#movingon‬


D*mn. I liked J Jack too.


----------



## Porn Player

Wow. Rivers will be given the offense??


----------



## girllovesthegame

_ESPNSteinLine Marc Stein
Warriors to get Jarrett Jack & Hornets only have to take back draft rights to Edin Bavcic (originally Philly-bound) to complete the trade_

I don't even know who the h*ll this is. Another unibrow?


----------



## girllovesthegame

Porn Player said:


> Wow. Rivers will be given the offense??


Or Vasquez?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Who do we get? I wasn't really a Jarret Jack fan, but I was hoping he would remain with the Hornets through this season as a steady consistent more veteran option.

The Hornets appear to have all intentions of starting Rivers at PG and Davis at C right off the bat, learning curve aside. Can't say I blame them.


----------



## Diable

This is puzzling. Jack has a good deal of value. You might not want him to be your starter, but he's one heck of a 2nd string point guard. 

Rivers has close to zero ability as a point guard by the way. None whatsoever.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Offseason is just beginning. :laugh: Far from over.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

girllovesthegame said:


> _ESPNSteinLine Marc Stein
> Warriors to get Jarrett Jack & Hornets only have to take back draft rights to Edin Bavcic (originally Philly-bound) to complete the trade_
> 
> I don't even know who the h*ll this is. Another unibrow?


Wow we are definitely trying to intimidate opponents with our brows of fury.


----------



## Diable

I am trying to decide whether to call him Igor or Lurch. Let's go with Lurch.


----------



## girllovesthegame

*David Aldridge ‏@daldridgetnt
Hornets would get rights to Edin Bavcic, Euro prospect drafted by Warriors and initially set to go to Philly. NO clears Jack's $5.4M off cap*


----------



## Dissonance

NO wants to rebrand their team Unibrows. Or add one to Hornet logo.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Yeah I don't like this one guys...


----------



## girllovesthegame

I'm thinking they obviously MUST want Jack's $5.4 mil in cap space for something. Hell, give it to Kaman.


----------



## Diable

Is there a starting caliber point guard left that the Hornets can afford? I don't see who you get that is better than Jack, certainly not in the short term. Vasquez is a 2nd stringer too.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Jack didn't really have to be traded right now because he was already an expiring so they probably are going to use this trade to get something NOW. Perhaps?


----------



## Diable

Raymond Felton is the only thing that makes sense, although it only makes sense if it's a reasonable deal and he has not been camping out at Krispy Kreme the entire off season.

Don't tell him what a beignet is if he signs.


----------



## girllovesthegame

I'd hate Felton over here. He's a frazzled, out of control clown.


----------



## Diable

He stunk it up last year, but he's capable of being a decent point guard. It doesn't make a lot of sense, but Felton is the only quote-unquote starter left on the board. Seems like a puzzling move if that is what it is, because Jack was significantly better last year and hasn't been much worse over their careers.


----------



## Bogg

I suppose you have to see how the off-season shakes out before judging a cap-clearing move like this. Theoretically, I would not be a fan of playing both rookies out of position right off the bat.


EDIT: Great move by the Warriors, though. They desperately needed Curry insurance if they're trying to make the playoffs next year, and Jack's a very affordable, competent option.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets may be going after Mahinmi. I don't have sources or anything. :laugh: Just something I keep seeing around. I'll wait to see what happens.


----------



## Bogg

girllovesthegame said:


> Hornets may be going after Mahinmi. I don't have sources or anything. :laugh: Just something I keep seeing around. I'll wait to see what happens.


As long as it keeps Davis out of the middle. Two or three years at three to four million per? Sure.


----------



## Tooeasy

Kind of a head scratcher, but obviously they are going to either give rivers the starting pg job or at least act as backup. I know hes dumb as bricks but I wonder if the Hornets are clearing the books even more to make an offer for mcgee? I dont have any updated salary cap info but right now a trade involving the teams starting pg when it was already somewhat of a problem just seems like its compounding things. feels like theres gotta be another move coming and soon.


----------



## girllovesthegame

The team is rather young. Need a few vets. Not old, on their last leg vets, but vets that don't necessarily take a lot of playing time away from the youngsters but also helps in the lockerroom.


----------



## Porn Player

McGee and Davis would make sweet music like Bloc Party do. 

I also want Kendall Marshall on this team. If PHX wants Gordon, he wants PHX, figure out a way to take assets from them.


----------



## girllovesthegame

No Kaman.



> Marc Stein ‏@ESPNSteinLine
> Just going up online: Mavs on verge of signing All-Star center Chris Kaman. Deal should be finalized later Wednesday


----------



## LA68

Geaux Tigers said:


> Who do we get? I wasn't really a Jarret Jack fan, but I was hoping he would remain with the Hornets through this season as a steady consistent more veteran option.


This team won't win for a loooong time. We will see how long "Oh they're a young team give them time" will work before people realize this was a bad strategy. 

Or will the blame Gordon ? I don't blame him one bit. The Sun are trying to win some games today, not ten years from now.

When I think of a team devoid of veterans, I think of Wizards, Bobcats, Hawks. Not much to be proud of. Hawks took forever to win then fizzled, Wiz never came around, Bobcats broke the record for losing.


----------



## NOHornets

I don't get this at all. Trading your starting point guard for someone I've never even heard of. Cap space or no, Jack was a good option for this season and had two years left on his deal anyway.


----------



## girllovesthegame

girllovesthegame said:


> Hornets may be going after Mahinmi. I don't have sources or anything. :laugh: Just something I keep seeing around. I'll wait to see what happens.


Well, there goes that.





> Jonathan Givony ‏@DraftExpress
> Indiana will acquire Ian Mahinmi (4-years, 16 million) in a sign and trade with Dallas. Darren Collison and Danhtay Jones go to Dallas


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I was _so_ in favor of trading Darren Collison...until we traded Chris Paul.


----------



## hroz

Tanking for more draft picks I see..........


----------



## NOHornets

Or they're still interested in matching Gordon's offer and needed to clear cap space in order to do so. But still, we acquired someone who isn't even playing in the NBA next season. We could have at least gotten a future pick...


----------



## RollWithEm

hroz said:


> Tanking for more draft picks I see..........


This has to be the case. Only Charlotte will be worse than the Hornets next season.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

DJ Augustin is now available.


----------



## Diable

Signed a one year deal with the Pacers. He is from Louisiana though isn't he?


----------



## RollWithEm

Diable said:


> Signed a one year deal with the Pacers. He is from Louisiana though isn't he?


He went to my high school.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Yeah he's from New Orleans...got scattered to Texas after Katrina and went there for the rest of high school and to UT for college. It was a pretty big recruiting coup for Texas all thanks to mother nature.


----------

